# Day rates for SAR/detection instructors?



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello forum,

Our search dog entity is trying to do an industry survey of what type of day rate is typically paid to instructors for SAR dog or detection courses. There is a feeling we may be behind the times.

Our LE instructors are kindly paid by the RCMP when they work with us, but our non LE instructors are paid by our search dog group.

These are not seminars, but 2-3 time yearly courses run by CARDA (Canadian Avalanche Rescue Dog Association). The non RCMP instructors are typically retired RCMP and experienced CARDA handlers.

If you instruct at SAR courses, have hired instructors for your courses, or have info on current day rates I would appreciate hearing from you.

PM's appreciated.

Thanks in advance for any assistance you may be able to provide in this matter.


----------

